

Inventing Our Way Out of Joblessness - jpark
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/06/opinion/06nothhaft.html

======
jpark
posting this as an example of highly misguided thinking. though I am curious
about "Three-fourths of executives at venture capital-backed startups say
patents are vital to getting financing, according to the 2008 Berkeley Patent
Survey". Who are these executives?

